# Anyone from Toronto or Montreal? UC research study looking for participants



## selfcarecatalysts (Dec 16, 2013)

This message has been approved by the lead administrator of the forum:

*Help Improve Ulcerative Colitis Care – Research Study Looking for Participants
*
Self Care Catalysts, a health research company, is conducting a qualitative patient study on ulcerative colitis. They are looking to recruit patients in Montreal and Toronto with mild to moderate UC, currently being treated with 5-Aminosalicylates (5-ASA), to participate in interviews. 

*Each participant will be compensated $200 for a 2-hour in-home interview, or $150 for a 1.5-hour in-facility interview (depending on their availability)*. The information that participants provide as well as their identities will remain strictly confidential, and the results from the interview will be aggregated with responses from other respondents.  

The questions asked during the interview are qualitative in nature, and will cover the following aspects of a UC patient’s experience: pre-diagnosis experience,  experience with health care professionals, diagnosis of UC, treatment and lifestyle management, impact on quality of life, and use of online research tools / social support sites to manage and cope with UC.

The results from this study will be used towards better understanding the UC patient journey and hence developing better solutions for those with the condition.

If you are interested in participating and meet the qualifications, please contact Health Researcher Yiwen Sim at yiwen@selfcarecatalysts.com or call 416-673-6675.

Note: Some of the interviews will be conducted in-home because it allows us to observe the natural setting of persons living with UC, as well as look at some of their food preparation and other lifestyle modifications. We have done 4 in-home ethnographic studies to date for UC and they were all very successful and insightful!

Best regards,

Yiwen Sim
Health Researcher


----------

